# Attack!



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Ok, so I haven't gotten anything at all done this past week - worked 12 hrs Monday, 12 hr Tuesday, had to go out of state for work Wed, Thur, and got home at 4:30 on Friday. Had to bake and load Friday night for the first Farmer's Market today. (I did really well for it being the first of the season) I'm going to take it easy the rest of the day and just do my daily chores, but tomorrow I'm going to ATTACK a room. I just don't know which one yet. Any one will do. If it's not raining, I'm throwing everything in my living room out the door, clean, and then purge. That plan may change if it's raining though.

Any one else?


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Hoping to do the last of the same on my storage unit. AFTER I get back from the flea market! YAY!! Sunday morning dates with DH are back! MAybe I'll find that pressure canner I'm wanting.


----------

